# Exhaust for 350



## Nickel45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey I'm pretty new to the forums but I just wanted some opinions on an exhaust setup or a pair of mufflers. Recently I rebuilt a 1975 Pontiac 350 and replaced the stock 2bbl intake with an Edelbrock Performer intake, paired with an Edelbrock 600 cfm carb. I also installed an Edelbrock performer series cam which is mild but a lot better than the stock cam that was in there. What I was wondering is what mufflers you guys would suggest and what kind of muffler would give me what sound. I really like the sound of Flowmasters, especially at idle, but I hear they flow poorly. And conversely that Magnaflows flow really well but are pretty quiet until you get the rpm's up there. Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------

